# GH Dark Flake Scented



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

smoking my first bowl of GH DARK FLAKE SCENTED in my lakeland dedicated sasieni pipe(due to smoking nothing but ennerdale in it for the past 2 weeks with the occasional bowl of Carterhall). And it is STRONG and STOUT. Not at all soapy and floral like I expected. Reminds me alot of SG Brown Rope No.4 (which I love). Major in the nicotine department but pretty smooth for a big in your face smoke.

I was a little worried that I would get another Soap bomb (we all now the legend of the ennerdale) but I am real happy that DFS is a robust baccy. I will still enjoy smoking the ennerdale which is like smoking a British grannies crotch (yummy). but I may have found a new favorite.

For those that like em strong, Enjoy!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really enjoy Dark Flake scented. Sometimes if I'm not looking for too big of a nicotine bomb I will smoke a bowl of mixed Dark FLake Scented and Kendal Flake. I think the topping on both is pretty similar.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice review. I enjoy Dark Flake Scented as well.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I love the stuff! I'm actually puffing on some Ennerdale as I type. Lol


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Thanks for the review, I love the stuff! I'm actually puffing on some Ennerdale as I type. Lol


Zfog, do you also get that British Grannie crotch goodness from the ennerdale??


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Jake. :tu Sounds a bit better than the Brown Flake Scented that seemed to zap my tongue and mouth for some reason (and not an isolated reaction, apparently). Not sure I'll try it, but I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review sounds yummy!:first:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

funbags said:


> Zfog, do you also get that British Grannie crotch goodness from the ennerdale??


That's the only reason I smoke it!


----------

